# Awesome deal on hand planes!



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Psyche! :shifty:

Look at this:

http://www.mikestools.com/672-7050-Block-Plane.aspx

And this:

http://www.mikestools.com/672-7100-Miniature-Bullnose-Plane.aspx

And this too:

http://www.mikestools.com/672-7150-Scraper-Plane.aspx

*Now look at this:*

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-micro-brass-plane-set-97545.html

Seems like this Mike character is buying the cheapie 3-piece plane sets from Harbor Freight (probably when they're on sale for $9.99), taking them out of the package and trying to sell them for over $20 EACH piece!

Whoever buys any of these from Mike's is getting screwed. HARD. No, not "hard", REALLY HARD.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Psyche! :shifty:
> 
> Look at this:
> 
> ...


lol, those planes are so tiny I'd lose them in my pocket!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow thats messed up! I wonder how many people have unknowingly gotten jipped!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Bwood said:


> Wow thats messed up! I wonder how many people have unknowingly gotten jipped!


None. Jipped is buying a large and getting a medium, and when you go back to complain the store is out of business. Jipped is putting a buck in the snack machine and it eats your money. If a person goes to a store, looks at an item, sees the price and decides to buy it, even though it is available cheaper elsewhere, that's just free enterprise at work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> None. Jipped is buying a large and getting a medium, and when you go back to complain the store is out of business. Jipped is putting a buck in the snack machine and it eats your money. If a person goes to a store, looks at an item, sees the price and decides to buy it, even though it is available cheaper elsewhere, that's just free enterprise at work.


Just because one is unaware of how hard they are being reamed doesn't mean they are without reaming. Sure, it is one's own choice to overpay for something. And sure it's is one's own responsibility to decide from whom to purchase. But, gee, it'd be nice for dealers to have a conscience and not try to pass off a $4 plane as being a 22 dollar and 55 cent value. It clearly is not.

BUT WAIT! THERE'S MORE!!! Order now and you'll receive 9% off! That's right, you pay only $20.55!!! Supplies are limited so call now. Operators are standing by. Grab the party hats, Cletus, we's gonna have a bash! Bahh, I'll think I'll sit on it and spin for awhile. Maybe I'll enjoy being violated most intimately. Or maybe not.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That's certainly one way to look at it. I don't know how many times I've been tempted to respond to every posting on the local CL to ask them what they were smoking when they tried to list hamburger at filet mignon prices. And I do love to tell my neighbor how much of an idiot he was for spending 200 bucks on that blurrfl that I managed to get for 20 because I'm better at googling, binging, and doing the yahoo. 

Another way, and I'm just throwing this out, brainstorming if you will, is that Horror Freight sells a lot of stuff that looks, feels, and smells like tools but are really petrified dog-poop painted silver or gold. A pack of drill bits that turned out to be tin-foil and which unraveled the first time I used them, and a $9 come-along that looked like the $50 version but after one use it would no longer come-along, are a couple of past purchases that come to mind. A quick check of flea-bay shows a wide fluctuation in prices for these toys, and they all look the same to my untrained eye, Before dragging this Mike guy through the mud in a venue of which he probably has no knowledge of, and has no way of responding until the google-spiders have indexed it and saved for posterity, perhaps a discrete email to his store to confirm suspicions would be in order.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Know, i gotta love there motto..."mikes tools dot com, look no further" wow i guess in office that's "mikes tools dot com, look no further or we wont get away with 1000% markup.
That being said, im sure that many places you wouldn't think it shop the same wholesalers that harbor freight does. its not like this is one of my lovely locals purchasing items at HF, taking pictures of them in the HF packaging, than asking 2 to 3 times more on CL (yes..true story sadly).


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe they are from HF... but what if he is hand tuning and sharpening each one!?!?!? :smile:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> That's certainly one way to look at it. I don't know how many times I've been tempted to respond to every posting on the local CL to ask them what they were smoking when they tried to list hamburger at filet mignon prices. And I do love to tell my neighbor how much of an idiot he was for spending 200 bucks on that blurrfl that I managed to get for 20 because I'm better at googling, binging, and doing the yahoo.
> 
> Another way, and I'm just throwing this out, brainstorming if you will, is that Horror Freight sells a lot of stuff that looks, feels, and smells like tools but are really petrified dog-poop painted silver or gold. A pack of drill bits that turned out to be tin-foil and which unraveled the first time I used them, and a $9 come-along that looked like the $50 version but after one use it would no longer come-along, are a couple of past purchases that come to mind. A quick check of flea-bay shows a wide fluctuation in prices for these toys, and they all look the same to my untrained eye, Before dragging this Mike guy through the mud in a venue of which he probably has no knowledge of, and has no way of responding until the google-spiders have indexed it and saved for posterity, perhaps a discrete email to his store to confirm suspicions would be in order.


I actually did send him/them an email (prior to posting this thread) asking if they're the same ones HF sells for $11.99 for the set of three and included a link. That was earlier this week. I never heard back from them. I suspect I never will. Why? because they ARE!

That said, I don't at all argue against their right to ASK whatever price they choose. If some one is willing to let their buck stop there, well, they are free to allow that to happen. I already own the set - purchased from HF for their real value of $11.99 - and I know that they are a cheapie set. To try charging some one $60 for the set of three is, frankly, asking for said sale to be said customer's final purchase from said dealer. Yes, I said it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually, the wording of my email was pointing out that they ARE the same ones, not asking IF they are.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

nice bust!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Maybe they are from HF... but what if he is hand tuning and sharpening each one!?!?!? :smile:
> 
> --------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


You may have a point. Unless they are replacing the irons though, they still aren't worth that.


----------

